# Tropica soil standard or powder?



## Wulfen

Hi all.
Of the Tropica soils, standard and powder, which is the best for holding plants once they are planted?
cheers


----------



## Zeus.

Depends on plants/carpet your planning. 
Plus it's not just about which holds the best it's also about which is easier to remove the detritus build up which will happen!
So is the tank for comptition entry or short term then rescape or for long time 12months plus.
So depends what your planning but healthy growing plants will get a grip in any, for fine low carpet fine powder otherwise STD AS IMO


----------



## alto

Powder!

I even use it (only) in my 90 x 45 & 60 x 45 tanks
Not much extra $ here & easier to plant in, “holds” tissue culture plants better than the larger grain size aquarium soils, if you want a very dense carpet Filipe Oliveira suggests the finer particle size 

I started with regular soil, with powder on top, but when rescaping it mixes beyond redemption 
Since I like to rescape, I finally just went powder


----------



## Wulfen

Zeus. said:


> Depends on plants/carpet your planning.
> Plus it's not just about which holds the best it's also about which is easier to remove the detritus build up which will happen!
> So is the tank for competition entry or short term then rescape or for long time 12months plus.
> So depends what your planning but healthy growing plants will get a grip in any, for fine low carpet fine powder otherwise STD AS IMO


Cheers Zeus. Once the scape is set up I have no plans to change it in the short term. 
I see where you are coming from with the removal of detritus. AG has a great vid removing detritus buildup


----------



## Wulfen

alto said:


> Powder!
> 
> I even use it (only) in my 90 x 45 & 60 x 45 tanks
> Not much extra $ here & easier to plant in, “holds” tissue culture plants better than the larger grain size aquarium soils, if you want a very dense carpet Filipe Oliveira suggests the finer particle size
> 
> I started with regular soil, with powder on top, but when rescaping it mixes beyond redemption
> Since I like to rescape, I finally just went powder


Cheers Alto. I will be attempting a carpet around the edges of the jungle island. I am not yet sure what carpet plant to go for. Hemianthus callitrichoides looks really nice so it may be this.


----------



## Zeus.

alto said:


> Powder!
> 
> I even use it (only) in my 90 x 45 & 60 x 45 tanks
> Not much extra $ here & easier to plant in, “holds” tissue culture plants better than the larger grain size aquarium soils, if you want a very dense carpet Filipe Oliveira suggests the finer particle size
> 
> I started with regular soil, with powder on top, but when rescaping it mixes beyond redemption
> Since I like to rescape, I finally just went powder



Tank full of powder and you find it better m8. Well you do have more experience than me OFC.
Thinking about it the finer particles of the powder should prevent the detritus from getting into the substrate also, so staying on top of the substrate so maybe less of an issue! So surface vacing gets more detritus out whilst the larger AS needs deeper vacing!
How do you find the powder for holding steep slopes and Amanos moving it about?


----------



## Wulfen

I went with the powder in the end. Does it need a good wash before use to get rid of dust etc?


----------



## DutchMuch

I haven't seen people wash it before, could be wrong. But I do not think so.


----------



## Siege

DutchMuch said:


> I haven't seen people wash it before, could be wrong. But I do not think so.



That’s right, don’t wash it, just pour it in!


----------



## Wulfen

DutchMuch said:


> I haven't seen people wash it before, could be wrong. But I do not think so.





Siege said:


> That’s right, don’t wash it, just pour it in!


Many thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## becks

Does Tropica soil have a high cec? Has anyone experienced it turning to mush like Ada aquasoil?


----------

